# Orange Canada co - art deco soda bottle 1931



## RCO (Jul 5, 2015)

kind of a mystery bottle , not a swim find but found this weekend in an antique store , haven't been able to find anything about it in my books or online , owner I bought it from though it might of been from Montreal ? however really not sure if that is accurate or not . didn't pay much for it just though it was neat as I had never seen it before . markings of bottle - Orange Canada co ,  along bottom side -design reg'd 1931 , contents 6 1/2 oz , on bottom a large CO and a triangle consumers glass logo if anyone has more info or seen another one yet me know


----------



## Canadacan (Jul 6, 2015)

Great bottle you have there!...I unfortunately don't know anything about it, could not find anything online either...it's kind of in there with my Orange Dandy Co. bottle that I suspect it from Quebec?....but really just a beautiy of a bottle!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 6, 2015)

Neat looking deco bottle. I did a quick search but could not find a single reference for the Orange Canada Company, nor a picture of the same bottle. It might be what I call a one-hit-wonder from a short-lived bottler. However, along the way I came across this Orange Crush article and thought it might be of interest to Canadian collectors. By saving it you should be able to crop it into segments and get a better look at the text and the various Canadian bottling plants, which are dated. From ... The Winnipeg Evening Tribune ~ Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada ~ February 7, 1923


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 6, 2015)

I cropped one of the pictures from the article and thought I'd show you how it turned out ...


----------



## Canadacan (Jul 6, 2015)

Newspaper.com seems to have papers the others don't have...one of them is the Ottawa Journal, that is far enough east that it might have something.


----------



## Canadacan (Jul 6, 2015)

Interesting!...stumbled upon this book just now, I don't know if it's still in print?....there is some English text describing what the book has....also says it has a list of all bottlers. If you can find documentation of this bottler that'd be a good thing for you....that could turn out to be a very scarce bottle! http://clubout.voila.net/LIVRE.HTM


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 6, 2015)

Montreal is a good bet.  There was a brand of soda called Orange Montreal, put out by the Montreal Orange Company.  The odd name coupled with the word reversal in the company name (CO could stand for Canada Orange Company) suggests that this might have been an ill-fated national version of the Montreal product. http://www.ebay.ca/itm/6-...REE-SHIP-/141195770852


----------



## RCO (Jul 6, 2015)

a picture of the bottle filled with orange crush , was curious to see what it look like ,


----------



## RCO (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm rather clueless about the bottles origin , but I do think its more than likely it came from a major city in eastern Canada as the smaller towns had there own bottlers and didn't have the financial resources to put out a bottle like this in the 30's . so that would leave Toronto , Ottawa , Montreal as most likely places its from . more than likely it didn't operate for very long back then and company didn't survive the depression .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 6, 2015)

I just found this and haven't followed up on it yet ...  Montreal Orange Co.Address:  5363 Chamborg St.City:   MontrealState/Province:   QuebecCountry:   Canada(1931-1933) Cap pictured below is from the eBay link


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 6, 2015)

Just skirting the edges but not finding the right one ...                                                    Montréal Orange Bottling Company Ltd. The company was in operation from 1935 to 1945 and produced the  Flirt, Luxury Cocktail, Opera Cocktail and Aromatic Cocktail brands.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 6, 2015)

This link is to a Opera Cocktail bottle and is connected to the Montreal Orange Bottling Company Ltd. cap I just posted, but I'm not sure if its related to the brand in question. According to the seller and mark on the base, this particular bottle is dated 1936 ... http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-OPERA-SODA-BOTTLE-DE-LUXE-COCKTAIL-AROMATIC-1936-MONT-ORANGE-/131442570134?nma=true&si=AwbLD33sRm2J6102AxJjJeTDN4c%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 Note: I cannot find anything under the name "Orange Canada Company" and suspect it might be related to one of these other companies. ???


----------



## Canadacan (Jul 7, 2015)

RCO the bottle looks cool filled!...do you have a caper and crowns?..would look great to leave it filled for display.That is a pretty cool bottle as well Bob.Hey just while were on the subject of mystery Orange sodas, just want to post a pic of this in case Bob happens to see something in his travels on the net, and don't mean to try to take away or divert attention from your bottle RCO.It's a Orange Dandy Co. Ltd., patented Feb 23, 1924. This was a pretty interesting time as so many companies tried to stake their claim in the Orange soda market after seeing the successes that Orange Crush had. [attachment=2015-07-06 21.46.03_resized.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Jul 7, 2015)

Ok disregard my query about the Dandy!..lol!...Found RCO's post from last year and the Tim Maitland page had a later ACL.Did not realize it was a common Toronto bottle....weird thing was a month back I did an internet search that returned no results?...but tonight I thought I'd try again hit them all, oh well just happy to know where it's from.


----------



## RCO (Jul 7, 2015)

that orange dandy is really common , I didn't know that at first either until I started seeing them at antique stores all over the place , oddly enough I have never found one swimming or digging here yet but you see them for sale all the time .there is also an earlier  bottle with a 1923 date from same company in Toronto , it doesn't seem to be as common , haven't seen many of the earlier ones around


----------



## RCO (Jul 7, 2015)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> I just found this and haven't followed up on it yet ...  Montreal Orange Co.Address:  5363 Chamborg St.City:   MontrealState/Province:   QuebecCountry:   Canada(1931-1933) Cap pictured below is from the eBay link



 I'm still not sure about the possible montreal link or not ? it does seem like a possible location but it could just as easily be from Toronto . as there were a lot of bottlers there and have found other bottles from that time period that operated for very short time periods in that city . however its not listed in Ontario book so its tough to prove its from Ontario or if it was sold here .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 8, 2015)

RCO said:
			
		

> markings of bottle - Orange Canada co ,  along bottom side -design reg'd 1931 , contents 6 1/2 oz , on bottom a large CO and a triangle consumers glass logo



 If the company name was the *Orange Canada Company*, I can't help but wonder why they would emboss a large *CO *on the base? You'd think they would have put a large OC or OCC instead. I have my doubts the large CO simply stands for "Company."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 8, 2015)

PS Without going too far outside the box, and using only presently known associated words, it would make more sense if the large CO on the base stood for something like ...                                                               *            C*anada *O*range


----------



## RCO (Jul 8, 2015)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> PS Without going too far outside the box, and using only presently known associated words, it would make more sense if the large CO on the base stood for something like ...                                                               *            C*anada *O*range



yeah I kind of assumed that's what the CO meant when I saw that , so its possible name of company was Canada Orange not Orange Canada co . but more than likely had orange and Canada in name . its possible this product was a product of a larger bottler at some point or bottler that went by another name . it would seem odd an entirely new bottler started in 1930's just for this one product than disappeared ?


----------



## mrosman (Apr 3, 2019)

Great embossed, clear bottle... not in my chapter on these. Is Canadian I believe... looks similar to Orange Dandy.
Michael


----------



## RCO (Apr 4, 2019)

mrosman said:


> Great embossed, clear bottle... not in my chapter on these. Is Canadian I believe... looks similar to Orange Dandy.
> Michael



I still have the bottle , never really found anything more about it , even after all these years , never seen another one or anything similar either


----------

